# Blu-Ray and CDs



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Why do Blu-Ray players play CDs all garbled? I have tried on 2 different B-R players on my home system. Now I have to find a CD player just to listen to my music.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

They dont all have an issue - my blu-ray plays CDs OK

is this a Commercial CD or one you have made


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

etaf said:


> They dont all have an issue - my blu-ray plays CDs OK
> 
> is this a Commercial CD or one you have made


Areed.

Jim, I have had Blue Ray players that I needed to upgrade the firmware. I went to the mfg. site, download the upgrade and place on thumbdrive.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I've upgraded the B-R players. I have tried playing commercial CDs both very old and very new to no avail. I have a very good quality Panasonic surround amp, center channel and 4 extremely good quality JBLs in the 4 corners so I do not suspect that equipment. All my CDs, both commercial and burned, played without issue in DVD players. I'm really scratching my head on this one.


----------

